# Kopierschutz umgehen, wie?



## yves1993 (7. April 2012)

Hallo erstmal...

Ich weiss eigentlich sind solche Themen untersagt aber da es ja sonst keine Möglichkeit gibt die Dummheit der Menschen zu umgehen folgendes:

Weiss einer einen Weg wie man den Kopierschutz auf Blurays eliminieren kann?

Mein Power DvD Programm das bei meinem Bluray Laufwerk dabei ist spackt rum und sagt mir es könne den Inhalt meiner LEGAL erworbenen Filme aufgrund dieses Kopierschutzes nicht abspielen.

Aaaahja.... alsoo... sag mir einer bitte EINEN Grund wozu ein Kopierschutz noch legal sein soll? Hallo? Ich hab schliesslich Geld für die Blurays gezahlt also will ich die auch kucken verdammt!

Gehts noch? Merken die Firmen nicht dass sie mit ihrer Blödheit sogar den illegalen Download solcher Medien FÖRDERN?!
Ehrliche Leute wie ich können die Filme ja so nicht kucken, und ich seh ja auf den Torrentseiten wie effektiv deren Kopierschutz ist wenns da doch soviel von Torrents wimmelt. Doppelt fail würd ich sagen. Also her damit, weg mit dem Schutz damit ich endlich diese Filme kucken kann...

Dummheit über alles, der Mensch ist und bleibt primitiv. Der Sinn des Kopierschutzes ist nämlich doppelt nicht vorhanden... er fördert sogar das was er eigentlich verhindern soll. Epic Fail. Mehr bleibt da nicht zu sagen.

Bevor ich ne saftige E-Mail an die Firmen schreib frag ich also lieber hier um Rat... Danke. 

Hey wie nett das Programm beschreibt es sogar selber als Fail DD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich über diese Lächerlichkeit jetzt weinen oder lachen? ... Man merkt 2012 ist wirklich nahe. Imageshack.us gehört gehackt weil sie ohne Grund irgendwann mal ne registration verlangen WOZU?! der Adobe Flash player kackt bei Youtube mehr ab denn je.... ey die Welt geht echt den Bach runter soviel Dummheit ist mir in 5 Jahren echt nicht mehr untergekommen.

Witzig wie hier gerade 30 Minuten Lebenszeit vernichtet wurden weil irgendwelche Krawattenidioten nicht überlegen... bzw "Menschen" ... Coole Welt die sich ja so modern und entwickelt schimpft. Geniale Sache!  Schöner Abend echt.... Früher WAR alles besser und das ist FAKT. Zumindest was solche Sachen betrifft.


----------



## Renox1 (7. April 2012)

Bitte schilder dein Problem mehr sachlich, anstatt über die Konzerne zu schimpfen. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Gefühle sind bei einer Problemschilderung fehl am Platz.


----------



## mristau (7. April 2012)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein Problem mit Avatar und Robin Hood als BluRay, diese ließen sich mit dem PowerDVD 7 das beim BluRay Laufwerk dabei war nicht abspielen.
Das liegt an den Updates, die PowerDVD zum abspielen einer BluRay jedesmal runterladen will.

Ich hab dann im Internet eine Anleitung gefunden, wie es wieder geklappt hat, Ich weiß aber nicht mehr ganz genau wie es ging.

*Das entfernen wir besser mal*


Es gibt sicher noch andere Möglichkeiten, aber ich werde hier keine illegalen Sachen beschreiben.


----------



## Firun (7. April 2012)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...
> 
> Ich weiss eigentlich sind solche Themen untersagt



Gut erkannt und doch ein Thema erstellt .. .


----------

